# Fish Breeding



## sean159 (Sep 3, 2006)

I have 5 white clouds, 1 goldfish and 1 fantail, i will be getting more soon, but my concern is if the white clouds breed, will the goldfish and the fantail eat them

all posts will be appreciated

thank you


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Probably eat the eggs, yes


----------

